# Share comments you receive from Riders



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

My latest comments


"Sometimes I just want to hug my uber driver! This was the best ride I havehad in a few days. Thank you for making my rainy Friday morning a little bit more enjoyable!!!"


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You're awesome!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm. They can vary. If I can get a nasty drunk, its like.."uber f...g sucks, you suck..... $$#$#$#$#$#$ and other unpleasant words that would not make my mother proud.

Fortunately most of the pax are positive. I've had ones like, "Dude you rock man!!". I love those.


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Would someone please tell me how to see a pax comments about the ride. Can't find anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> You get a weekly email that tells you - among other things - how many of your riders rated you 5*. If any of your riders took the time and typed a comment to go along with your rating, you see that, too. If there's nothing, just means riders couldn't be bothered.


Thank you. I had a five star now 4.81. I think I know who.. She was very snobby and I felt her arrogance. Oh well. No biggie.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> You get a weekly email that tells you - among other things - how many of your riders rated you 5*. If any of your riders took the time and typed a comment to go along with your rating, you see that, too. If there's nothing, just means riders couldn't be bothered.


I've never received any reports here


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I've never received any reports here


I did receive an email with a summary outlining my rating. Check your emails.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"A menace to society - get him off the streets!"


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Convince a friend to take a short ride with you, then have him/her post something nice in comment field after completion of ride.
> Watch it show up in your next weekly recap email.


Someone must have had a comment about me by now- good or bad, but we do not get those - we don't get a recap email or anything. The only email I get from them is updates on when to drive, guarantees-if available, promotions. Maybe it has to do with the operations mgr. and how they choose to run their district.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I did receive an email with a summary outlining my rating. Check your emails.


I know where to find my rating and they don't bother to remind us. They do like to text but no emails except responses from the help menu.


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I know where to find my rating and they don't bother to remind us. They do like to text but no emails except responses from the help menu.


You get an email with a summary of your ratings. Check your email on 3/30. Subject is called Weekly Summary. If you don't see it, email Uber and they will assist. They always get back to me in a day.

Good luck


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

"I would have loved to tip him, but I didn't have any cash but Uber won't let me"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

who cares about positive comments

its the negative comments we need to see to prove pax ding because we didnt have a lightning bolt charger for their iphone


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

It varies by market. I had around 900 trips and never received any feedback. I emailed uber and they told me that they cannot release any feedback due to privacy concerns.. I wrote back stating that the paxs leave feedback for the driver and I'm not asking which pax left it, just the ability to read what they said. Then got some more canned replies about privacy... 

I get my feedback from Lyft. As goofy as I thought it would be.. it's actually really nice getting some positive feedback and feeling like people appreciate you. Mine have been about knowing the area, nice guy, nice car, clean car.. etc


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Occasionally I'll get an email from Uber after I 1 star a rider, asking what happened on the ride. I always reply that in the interests of the customer privacy I cannot release any information.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Occasionally I'll get an email from Uber after I 1 star a rider, asking what happened on the ride. I always reply that in the interests of the customer privacy I cannot release any information.


Awesome! haha


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Watch it show up in your next weekly recap email.


Many markets have never sent out a Weekly Summary email. And some markets discontinued the weekly summary emails after the rate cuts in Aug 2014 because the "Fares/Hour" metric showed a drastic drop.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Granted, the email is sent from the [email protected] account, but it is a template that is system generated, so I'm really surprised that this is not being used by other markets. Strange how much indldividual Uber markets operate like little fiefdoms.
> 
> In any case (just in case your spam filter ate it), a sample of these emails would be titled
> *Weekly Uber Summary for Mar 30, 2015 through Apr 6, 2015*


Nothing in junk mail - I clean that out periodically anyway, but thanks - it would be nice to know how to improve and to know what works, but maybe they don't care either. as long as the office is in the black and there are no threats to the company.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> What market are you in, if you don't mind me asking. Because westcoast markets don't seem to have problems with that. Here's an example of the template we get as our the weekly recap email. Just so you have an idea how that looks like. You sure you haven't unsubscribed from Uber emails?
> 
> View attachment 6646


Very nice!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> What market are you in, if you don't mind me asking. Because westcoast markets don't seem to have problems with that. Here's an example of the template we get as our the weekly recap email. Just so you have an idea how that looks like. You sure you haven't unsubscribed from Uber emails?
> 
> View attachment 6646


_Was_ in the Miami market as of about 5 weeks ago.

I started back in December, never got anything like that.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This past week I drove 42 trips and got a 5.0 Rating. My one Rider Comment was:
- "Lick my A$$hole"


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Occasionally I'll get an email from Uber after I 1 star a rider, asking what happened on the ride. I always reply that in the interests of the customer privacy I cannot release any information.


lol


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Hmmm. They can vary. If I can get a nasty drunk, its like.."uber f...g sucks, you suck..... $$#$#$#$#$#$ and other unpleasant words that would not make my mother proud.
> 
> Fortunately most of the pax are positive. I've had ones like, "Dude you rock man!!". I love those.


If one like that I would record him n kick his ass out n put him in social media thank Jesus I never had a person like that


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

"He was absolutely wonderful. Talkative, but not intrusive. Very professional."

"Very friendly, nice driver...."

i wonder if they really show us some of the bad comments


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> "He was absolutely wonderful. Talkative, but not intrusive. Very professional."
> 
> "Very friendly, nice driver...."
> 
> i wonder if they really show us some of the bad comments


Got my first bad comment. Did you see mine above re "Lick my A..." Probably would have been better for Uber to maybe...well...filter that one out. Oh, same week I got my first Uber Text message re being in "top 5% of Drivers with 25 or more trips that week".

Moral of this story...it's never as good nor never as bad as it seems. So don't sweat the ratings/comments too much.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

W


LAndreas said:


> What market are you in, if you don't mind me asking. Because westcoast markets don't seem to have problems with that. Here's an example of the template we get as our the weekly recap email. Just so you have an idea how that looks like. You sure you haven't unsubscribed from Uber emails?
> 
> View attachment 6646


Wow what do u do get soo high rating seem like everytime I'm up so pas bring me back down lol


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Got my first bad comment. Did you see mine above re "Lick my A..." Probably would have been better for Uber to maybe...well...filter that one out. Oh, same week I got my first Uber Text message re being in "top 5% of Drivers with 25 or more trips that week".
> 
> Moral of this story...it's never as good nor never as bad as it seems. So don't sweat the ratings/comments too much.


oh lol i thought you were joking. wow


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> oh lol i thought you were joking. wow


Nope, strange but true. This week back to "nice comments" and a lower rating. Go figure.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Did any 1 get comment bad route / lack of city knowledge This crazy uber even allows the customer to comment knowing majority of their drivers rarely drive n their city's or even The area I always ask the customer do they know better route some show me a lot say oh just follow the gps then once they see Gps taking me the longer way they open their mouth sayibg I could've did this woooow I just told u I'm not from this area


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Did any 1 get comment bad route / lack of city knowledge This crazy uber even allows the customer to comment knowing majority of their drivers rarely drive n their city's or even The area I always ask the customer do they know better route some show me a lot say oh just follow the gps then once they see Gps taking me the longer way they open their mouth sayibg I could've did this woooow I just told u I'm not from this area


I do what you are doing but if I get that feeling I will ask a few times during the route, " Is it okay to take Main Street to 1st street" or "GPS has us taking a left at Main St., is that good"? Half the time you get a "sure, just follow GPS", the other half "no, take....instead". Then it's a "Thank you, I appreciate it".


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I do what you are doing but if I get that feeling I will ask a few times during the route, " Is it okay to take Main Street to 1st street" or "GPS has us taking a left at Main St., is that good"? Half the time you get a "sure, just follow GPS", the other half "no, take....instead". Then it's a "Thank you, I appreciate it".


Alright I'm try it ur way I'll let u know next week if still got this comment


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> This past week I drove 42 trips and got a 5.0 Rating. My one Rider Comment was:
> - "Lick my A$$hole"


POST # 26 /SCdave : Bein'clean Bison
finds Your Rider
Commentary to be both Unsanitary and
Unfairly Unisex. Jeepers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> Alright I'm try it ur way I'll let u know next week if still got this comment


POST # 36 / Kia21 : JEEZ LOUISE! Buy
yourself a New Jersey Road Atlas and 
an Atlas of the City/Metropolitan 
Area in which YOU drive often.

You DO know what a Bookstore is? 
Barnes & Nobles, etc.?

You HAVE to have Maps that cover 
big areas to understand the Routes 
that GPS provides you.

If you join AAA, all your maps are Free.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

7 11's have a variety of maps, not to mention most gas stations.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 36 / Kia21 : JEEZ LOUISE! Buy
> yourself a New Jersey Road Atlas and
> an Atlas of the City/Metropolitan
> Area in which YOU drive often.
> ...


Idk what a book store is sorry oh so that's what Barnes & noble is I appreciate info I don't drive anywhere often 1 day could be n Princeton next jersey city or Bergenfield alpine idk where can end up so that will be waste of time I will just try the other guys approach cause urs suck


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Kia21 said:


> Idk what a book store is sorry oh so that's what Barnes & noble is I appreciate info I don't drive anywhere often 1 day could be n Princeton next jersey city or Bergenfield alpine idk where can end up so that will be waste of time I will just try the other guys approach cause urs suck


Ha ha! I guess you told meaty bison what to do with his map idea! I just tell them "I'm going to follow this gps route as it is the most efficient, unless you would like to go a different way". They usually say ok. I really like it when my blinker is on and they still want to tell me to turn like they are deaf and blind as I'm already in the turn lane. It's impossible to know every neighborhood in several cities.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 36 / Kia21 : JEEZ LOUISE! Buy
> yourself a New Jersey Road Atlas and
> an Atlas of the City/Metropolitan
> Area in which YOU drive often.
> ...


Blarney Bison!


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

who is this guy with the cow picture on the avatar?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Nik said:


> who is this guy with the cow picture on the avatar?


You mean the Bison? He's the resident bovine!


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I have not understood a single post he has made


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

He's very deep and likes to make you think. Must take a lot to write like that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nik said:


> I have not understood a single post he has made


Well read some more difficult literature. Try T.S. Eliot maybe. And poetry. Lots of poetry. The Bison is not difficult to understand once you get used to reading beyond a 5th grade level.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nik said:


> I have not understood a single post he has made


Don't worry; you're not missing much.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> You HAVE to have Maps that cover
> big areas to understand the Routes
> that GPS provides you.


And then he discovered the Zoom Out function on his GPS. Or, maybe not.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nik said:


> I have not understood a single post he has made


 It takes time. But eventually you'll understand it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Ha ha! I guess you told meaty bison what to do with his map idea! I just tell them "I'm going to follow this gps route as it is the most efficient, unless you would like to go a different way". They usually say ok. I really like it when my blinker is on and they still want to tell me to turn like they are deaf and blind as I'm already in the turn lane. It's impossible to know every neighborhood in several cities.


I'm constantly telling pax "Yes, that's exactly what the GPS is saying to do."

FYI on my huge in car nav which they can clearly see even from the back seat.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm constantly telling pax "Yes, that's exactly what the GPS is saying to do."
> 
> FYI on my huge in car nav which they can clearly see even from the back seat.


LOL, so you've come across the "Director of Operations" passenger type. The Director of Operations is one of the more annoying passenger types - he'll ignore the fact that you've made 20 or 30 correct turns so far on the trip and loves to give the "turn left here", "turn right here" instructions as you near his house. Hoser.

The other passenger types I dislike are:

Back Alley Sally - often collected from outside dive bars late on weekends. There may be multiple examples on a ride; this means lots of screeching and trash ***** talk in the car. Best avoided.

Then there's ******bag Bro, Silent Smartphone User, Chatty Charlie etc etc


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Haha director of operations~ those have always annoyed me~ I like the name~


----------

